# Single Discus



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

So I am really getting the itch for discus. However, I don't have a tank available for them at this time to keep a colony. So I'm wondering if you all could provide some feedback. I realize that discus do best in large groups of minimum 6. I've also read that they should all be introduced at one time, so that new comers dont' get picked on. Quite often I see a single discus, wether it be a left over one in a lfs's tank or private sale by someone who for whatever reason wants to sell it. So what happens to that single discus? Would it not run the risk of being bullied if introduced to an established colony?

So I'm wondering if such a single discus would be ok as the only discus in a smaller community type tank. Of my tanks, I have a 38 gallon tank which is 3'x12"x20". It is planted and contains 2 medium sized scalare angels who are a pair. A pair of young apisto double reds who are not yet a mated pair, around 25 cardinal tetras(I can reduce this number if need be, I got more than I needed but overcompensated incase I lost some. But with proper acclimation the second time around they are all doing well) and an l200 green phantom pleco. The pleco is pretty shy and I really can't see him trying to suck the slime coat of the discus but if he does then a decision can be made at that time. PH is around 6.8 and ammonia, nitrite are zero. Nitrates are no higher than 10. I conduct 50% water changes weekly and am very good with making sure this gets done every week without fail. Filtration is a single aqua clear 70 which is doing the job just fine. Temperature is 80 but I can bump that up. I'd like to keep it as low as possible while still being suitable for a discus. while still keeping my other fish and plants(java ferns and crypts) comfortable. I would appreciate any input as to wether or not this would be appropriate. I would try to find an adult, who is currently living singly(I will not remove one from an established colony) Or maybe one that is at the bottom of the pecking order who is getting picked on. I would also seek one of the hardier domestic strains. If this is not a good situation then I will not proceed. Thanks.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Without the Angelfish in that tank, I'd say that whatever solitary Discus you rehome is one lucky fish and will love it in there.

The angelfish pair have me worried. They will see the angelfish-like intruder as a problem, and the stress may be too hard on the Discus. With no family pod as protection, that stress could prove lethal.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

...perhaps something relevent to add is the fact that I'm able to lure the angels to one side of the tank to feed while, they are eating sinking nls pellets before the float I can drop more on the opposite side to help the others get at the food. The apisto's aren't very aggressive feeders but always manage get plenty, even the pleco gets his share of pellets.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a good point on the angel pair. They leave everyone else alone, always busy with eachother. Even then quite docile. But I see your point, appisto's, cardinals, and a pleco do not look like angels. Is it even worth trying and observe and return/rehome the discus if it gets into trouble? Would finding as close to an adult as large as possible make it more likely for success?


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

..or how about a mated pair? Would that help to offer protection if the angel pair got rowdy? Or even if I was to see two in an lfs or private dealers tank that have been together and are getting along well? Is that a possibility or would that be too much for this tank?


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've thought about rescuing a lone Discus in the past. I think for it to work, you would at minimun have to remove the angels. It would absolutely not work with a mated pair of angels in a 3 foot tank.


----------

